# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving Brick Saw help

## kevvy

I am working on the brick paving redesign by remove potted hole and filled the area with same brick paving. 
I got my brain worked out how can Austral Brick have their paving size changed from time to time. 
The original brick on drive way is 230mm and the matched replacement brick is 235mm long, I wouldnt get brick saw hired from Kennard as it cost me $170 for just 40 paving. :Yikes2:  
Is there anyone in Northern beaches Sydney able to cut approx 40 new brick paving down to 230mm for subby of beers ? 
I tried Diamond wheel on angle grinder, it gives huge smokes and my neighbour yelled because dust on their cloth lines - Oops  :Doh: .....as well it did not give perfect cut as angle grinder cannot cut in full depth of brick.

----------


## autogenous

Bricks vary from brick to brick Kevy.  In this case it might be the old system to the new system for paving bricks. 
It might be cheaper to find a paver just to come round and do it for you. 
By the time you hire the gear the paver may charge you an extra $40 if your lucky to humour them in for you.  It would cost you some of that in petrol to pick the gear up.

----------


## Brickie

> Is there anyone in Northern beaches Sydney able to cut approx 40 new brick paving down to 230mm for subby of beers ?

  You must be stuck in the 1960's expecting people to use their machinery, time and insurance for beer money?
All the trades people I know are very professional and would just laugh at you for even suggesting it.

----------


## kevvy

The original paving was made in 2005 with 230mm, and the new paving was made in 2008 with 235mm 
Excuse me the tolerance of paving changed can cause out of wack and I cannot fit 235mm in 230mm already paving, no one will able to come and cut the paving just for 40 paving. 
The last quote I got was $1500 cash for this 40 paving and other 200 paving at the backyard with my brick supplied. 
If there is no option left then I will have to hire $170 for this Qty 40 paving  :Mad:  
Is there any place that I can bring brick paving to them to cut for me whatever they charge ?

----------


## kevvy

I just research on internet and found the Paving Block Splitter, does this cut well on the end by 5mm shorter of paving brick ?

----------


## jiggy

Check the demo yards ,they may have the size you are looking for, There is also a company called Santa Maria tiles ,which specialise in 2nd hand tiles ,not sure if they do pavers but they may point you in the right direction

----------


## kevvy

Will the cheap table saw like this on ebay, with diamond blade install works ?  Any concern ?   600W Table Saw - 2950RPM - eBay Saws, Power Tools, Tools, Home. (end time 19-Aug-10 23:02:04 AEST) 
As confirm that Paving block splitter dont work well on 5mm ends.

----------


## jago

I wouldnt use it for cutting anything other than wood,even then... 
its a lot cheaper 600W Table Saw - 2950RPM - Power Tools & Accessories 
get hold of a wet table saw I used them for cutting fine porcelain tiles upto yorkstone but its in the quality of the blade. 
Assuming you own a   4"grinder a good cheap option would be to get a quality diamond blade for your grinder.

----------

